# Golf Grip Size



## apj0524 (Jan 17, 2016)

I tried the search but could not find the advice I am looking for.

I need to change some of my grips on my irons, currently I have the the original TM Tour Velvet fitted but the online tools suggest I grip size should be Mid Size, so my questions are:

1) In your experience what should I expect going to a Mid Size grip from a standard will have on my swing, I have read elsewhere it makes it more difficult to release the hands?

2) Has anyone tried the Golf Pride [FONT=Frutiger, Univers, Verdana, sans-serif]New Decade MultiCompound MCC Plus4 or the Std Golf Pride Multicompound?  Would it be foolish to try these from what I have experienced?

3) If I was to try the New Decade MultiCompound MCC Plus4 on club to see how i get on with them I was thinking of fitting it to my 6i because this is club I use the most at the range, sensible or should I consider a club I use the most on the course I play?

4) Finally has anyone tried the GP Multicompound grips in a driver?[/FONT]


----------



## One Planer (Jan 17, 2016)

What were the measurements you entered into the online guide?


----------



## delc (Jan 17, 2016)

If your fingertips are digging into your palms when you grip the club, your grips are too small. If there is is a big gap between your fingertips and your palms they are too big. Grips that are too small tend to give an over active wrist action and a tendency to hit pull-hooks. Too big will cause a tendency to block the ball right.  The fitting guides in www.ping.com should give you an idea of your correct grip size.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 18, 2016)

delc said:



			If your fingertips are digging into your palms when you grip the club, your grips are too small. If there is is a big gap between your fingertips and your palms they are too big. Grips that are too small tend to give an over active wrist action and a tendency to hit pull-hooks. Too big will cause a tendency to block the ball right.  The fitting guides in www.ping.com should give you an idea of your correct grip size.
		
Click to expand...

In that case my grips are too small....and too big...:mmm:

According to fittings I'm supposed to have slightly oversize grips but the feel unwieldy.
I think it was standard grip with 3 extra layers of tape or something similar.
When I do my grips I use1 layer of masking tape and then the grip tape and it feels bout rigt.
Although it's important to listen to Pro advice you also need to go with what feels right.
My "fitted" grips felt so big I changed them very quickly


----------



## apj0524 (Jan 18, 2016)

To answer the question about the measurements I entered hand size 7.75 inch longest Finger 3.5 inch which in both Lamkin and Golf Pride makes me Midsize grip and the Ping online fitting indicates a White Grip.

Anyone tried the MultiCompound MCC Plus4 or the MultiCompound Grip, I am assuming that the Tour Velvets I have on my irons at the moment are standard because the grips were not fit for me


----------



## One Planer (Jan 18, 2016)

apj0524 said:



			To answer the question about the measurements I entered hand size 7.75 inch longest Finger 3.5 inch which in both Lamkin and Golf Pride makes me Midsize grip and the Ping online fitting indicates a White Grip.
		
Click to expand...

My hands are slightly bigger than yours and I usually play 1/32" oversize.

Having said that, the OEM grips on my Cleveland 588CB's are factory installed (I think a 0.58 core on a 0.60 butt) so they are only 1/64" oversize but feel really nice.

Midsize could be an option if you're not bothered about building grips up.


----------



## delc (Jan 18, 2016)

apj0524 said:



			To answer the question about the measurements I entered hand size 7.75 inch longest Finger 3.5 inch which in both Lamkin and Golf Pride makes me Midsize grip and the Ping online fitting indicates a White Grip.

Anyone tried the MultiCompound MCC Plus4 or the MultiCompound Grip, I am assuming that the Tour Velvets I have on my irons at the moment are standard because the grips were not fit for me
		
Click to expand...

Ping 'white' grips are standard size. I find them a little bit too small for me, but the next size up are a bit too big. So I fit white grips with one extra layer of tape, which seems about right. According to Ping's grip fitting chart, I am near the top of the white range anyway.

Golf Pride Decade Multicompound Plus 4 grips feature slightly thicker rubber under the bottom hand. I have fitted one to one of my wedges and think it's great: Completely transformed the feel of that club from the standard, slightly skinny, grip it came with. I should perhaps add that I have always added an additional layer of tape under my bottom hand for wedges for gripping down. With this grip I didn't have to.


----------



## tsped83 (Jan 18, 2016)

One Planer said:



			My hands are slightly bigger than yours and I usually play 1/32" oversize.

Having said that, the OEM grips on my Cleveland 588CB's are factory installed (I think a 0.58 core on a 0.60 butt) so they are only 1/64" oversize but feel really nice.

Midsize could be an option if you're not bothered about building grips up.
		
Click to expand...

The AP1s I've just ordered are the same configuration I believe Gareth. Can you notice any difference between +1/64 and standard? I have little girl hands is all.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 18, 2016)

tsped83 said:



			The AP1s I've just ordered are the same configuration I believe Gareth. Can you notice any difference between +1/64 and standard? I have little girl hands is all.
		
Click to expand...

Like so many things, it depends.

If you've played a standard install grip for a good while, then switched to a bigger/smaller grip, you will notice the change. Likewise if you played midsize and moved to standard.

With me moving from 1/32" oversize to  1/64" I don't notice the difference so much. After all the difference is equivalent to around 1-2 layers of tape.

If you were to take a standard install (0.60 core on a 0.60 shaft with 1 layer tape) then it takes one additional layer your grip would be 1/64" oversize. Add another 2 layers and your grip is 1/32" oversize.

As an aside 0.58 core grips have more material in their manufacture so tend to feel a little thicker any way. This is why when you add a 0.58 core grip to a 0.60 but shaft, the grip is automatically fractionally (1/64") oversize from standard.

Certain grips are also thinner between manufacturers. Sharpro feel paper thin, where Lamkin feel much, much thicker.

It's also worth noting that no all iron (... Or wood) shafts have the same butt diameter. Some wood shafts run at 0.62 which changes the dynamic again 

Sorry I can't give a more exact answer pal, but I will say if your irons are stock with the XP95 shaft and the Titleist Velvet grips, your grips will be 1/64" oversize :thup:


----------



## tsped83 (Jan 18, 2016)

Cheers Gareth. Would it not be 1/64" oversized though with the stock .580 grip on a XP95 shaft?


----------



## One Planer (Jan 18, 2016)

tsped83 said:



			Cheers Gareth. Would it not be 1/64" oversized though with the stock .580 grip on a XP95 shaft?
		
Click to expand...

You're right 

I noticed my mistake and was editing my post as you replied


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 18, 2016)

I went up to midsize from standard grips (with 2 wraps of tape) and I havent looked back.

The club definitely feels more secure in the hand without feeling like I am holding it tightly.  The butt of the club used to move in my hand at the top of the swing which caused premature wear on the glove. Thankfully that went away and I dont go through gloves like water any more.

I use small gloves but have midsize grips on my clubs which sounds a bit weird, but it works for me.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 19, 2016)

im afflicted with quite big hands,[makes ya look small when having a pee] hence my grips are lamkin crossline oversize,and then four wraps of tape .they feel just right for my hands ,when i pick up a mates standard size gripped clubs its like holding nothing .i cant say that i block many if any of my shots .


----------



## apj0524 (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks for your advise and comments.

I decided to purchase 3 Golf Pride [FONT=Frutiger, Univers, Verdana, sans-serif]New Decade MultiCompound MCC Plus4 grips to try and I fitted them to my 6i, 8i and 9i, unfortunately our course has been a bit to wet to play so I have been trying them out at the range.  As expected the thicker grip felt quite strange to start with, however the more I used them them the more I become comfortable with the bigger grip.  I didn't notice a tendency to pull my shots, I can still mage to hit them occasionally left and right, but overall was all good.  However the big difference I found was when I hit then 6i then switched to the 7i, I hadn't realised how much the club moves in my hand, especially at the the top of the back swing, obviously it was something I had just because used too.  Don't get me wrong it was not large amounts of movement but switching between the two there was definitely some movement that I'm sure can't be good!

So my next question is that the grips need changing on my irons so not problem, but happy to purchase new grips for my G30 Driver, 3W and Hybrids but they are almost new so being a bit frugal I wondering if I can blow the existing grips off [/FONT](I'm quite comfortable blow off grips having done a few times before) [FONT=Frutiger, Univers, Verdana, sans-serif]and refit with extra layers of tape to increase them to mid size.  If this practical and if it is how many layers should I add?

Thanks

[/FONT]


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 24, 2016)

This might help you.

https://www.scribd.com/doc/296480290/Grip-Sizing

MidSize will be 6 or 8 wraps of tape depending on grip core size, shaft butt diameter.


----------

